# ÁREA DE LAZER > Funcionamento do Forum >  Actualização de software de REEFFORUM rev:3.5.3

## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros

Dentro de 48 horas irá ser efectuada a actualização do software do nosso forum para a ultima versão disponivel. Naturalmente que por um periodo momentâneo poderemos que ter de encerrar o forum, pelo menos em termos de colocação de novos assuntos.

A actualização irá ser feita directamente a partir dos Estados Unidos, por isso, não podemos de momento imformar em que horário irá ser feita.

Agradeçemos a vossa compreensão e esperemos que seja do agrado de todos as novas funcionalidas.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros

Como por certo alguns já repararam, já foi instalado o novo software.

Agora falta as devidas adpatações. Por isso se for aparecendo alguns erros não se admirem  :KnSourire28:

----------


## Luis Rosa

Já é compatível com firefox!
Parabéns Júlio!


Cumps

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Agora para as mensagens ficarem como "lidas" temos mesmo de as abrir ou "marcar todas como lidas"?

É uma funcionalidade porreira, apesar de dar um pouco mais de trabalho e parecer confuso, mas é fixe porque por vezes não tenho tempo de ler tudo como queria e assim depois à noite mais calmamente posso abrir mais tópicos.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros

Pouco a pouco, como já devem ter notado estão-se a proceder as alterações das aplicações que funcionam em paralelo com o software do nosso forum (já actualizado)

O proximo passo é a reinstalação da nossa galeria que está para breve.

Quanto a nossa antiga página de entrada é que estou mais triste. A versão que estava em funcionamneto não é mais compativel com a nova versão do software do forum, e como a versão instalada foi mesmo a ultima versão, ainda não existe software para uma página de entrada decente.

Continu-o atento ás novidades. Assim  que forem disponibilizadas, farei a actualização.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Ola de novo

Agradeço o feedback de alguma dificuldade que encontrem nas novas funcionalidades.

----------


## Tiago Proença

Já agora e em relação a mudança da cor do forum que se podia fazer, não o encontro, o que encontroa gora no lugar é a possibilidade de ter o forum em Portugues ou Inglês

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Tiago

Vamos dar especial interesse imediato a funções mais importantes para já, mas voltará a haver essa opção em breve  :KnSourire28:

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Ola Julio
É só a minha opniao...mas...o  antigo estava muito melhor a pagina iniçial para mim era a imagem de marca do forum ,agora parece tudo igual,muito monotono.....sinçeramente nao gosto.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Há-de voltar a ter Paulo....ha-de voltar a ter...sem STRESS

Estamos quase lá  :KnSourire28:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros

A nova versão do software do nosso forum obriga todos os utilizadores do Skype a actualizarem o seu registo no *perfil* do utilizador

----------

